# New Jerseys



## 29380




----------



## TheAnswer

Looking good. 

Home ones are nice.


----------



## Dre

So basically they didn't extend the color band all the way around the arm....OK :hova:


----------



## 29380

Got rid of the black, added silver, change the alt logo and the font.


----------



## Floods

Those look really bad.


----------



## Knick Killer

Dre said:


> So basically they didn't extend the color band all the way around the arm....OK :hova:


Yeah that bugs me I won't lie.


----------



## 29380




----------



## TheAnswer

Would be nicer if New York was bigger.


----------



## Gonzo

I didn't think their old ones could get much worse.


----------



## c_dog

ugly ass jersey. they should stick with the old one.


----------



## Floods

Those are actually pretty good. They look much better in person. Arm stripes still suck though.


----------



## gi0rdun

I really liked these from last year.


----------



## 29380




----------



## scolon5060

It also says "Once a Knick, Always a Knick." on the inside to the left and right of the Adidas tag. Would be perfect for the Kurt Thomas jersey I'm going to have to get.


----------



## 29380




----------

